# T track for Festool clamps



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

Looking for a source.


----------



## Sigung (Nov 20, 2013)

I found some pretty cheap on Amazon.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

> Looking for a source.
> 
> - Robert


Not sure if they want links for other places here, but if you Google T Track for Festool clamps You will find a thread from some ^$#@)*( owners group place, where that is discussed at length

Good luck.

I am going to throw this in, just in case someone reading this, and thinking 42 bux is wayyy too much dinero for a single clamp. Doing this, you could finish the bottom of the clamp however you wanted it. I think he is making these for the dog holes on a MFT.


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

Jerry,

I looked at the rec's from the Festool owners' group, but I was hoping to hear from someone on what they are using before I order any (more) track that doesn't work…..

Steve those would be a very poor substitute for the Festool clamps.

Personally I have no problem spending $42 for a clamp.


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

They look ok to me.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

How long do you need? Rockler has the 2' universal t-tracks for half off when I went(think through end of month). Take a clamp and see if it fits.


----------

